# Redfish fly line



## dbaltz (Oct 22, 2018)

I am wanting to buy a new line for my old Sage RPLX 990 and considering the Orvis Hydros HD Ignitor or their Saltwater All-rounder. The Ignitor is more aggressive and should throw heavier flies in windier conditions. I am looking for redfish in Choctawhatchee Bay. Anyone had experience with either fly line?


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

The RPLX 990 is a very good rod. It is slower/softer than most todays salt water rods. The lines you mentioned are overweighted. So, a line called #9 can be, when you weight it, the same weight as a 11# line. Those #9 lines would probably not be very pleasant to cast with your rod. However, I do not know your casting abilities. I find out how much the actual weight is (first 30 feet) and then compare it to the industry standard and then I get a line on that basis. Meaning, if a line is say overweighted by 2 numbers I buy a seven line for a nine rod.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

I've found the Hydros lines to not be as durable as I'd like. I can hardly get a season out of a line. By the end they're cracking pretty badly. That's with daily client use.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Boboe said:


> I've found the Hydros lines to not be as durable as I'd like. I can hardly get a season out of a line. By the end they're cracking pretty badly. That's with daily client use.



I have been using Rio lines, most are outbound short heads, surf fishing I throw a ton of cast and have worn out several lines pretty quick. I contacted Rio they replied you should get around 300 hrs as the expected life of their line. I would bet you'd get more time out of a shooting head and attached running line than one of the integrated lines. Mine start cracking 1st in the beginning section of the running line, but I do prefer the integrated type. .02 worth.


----------

